# The Three Amigos



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Once again we have had another doe kid with triplets!!!  I guess I can go ahead and plan on the other 2 girls having 3 as well 

Things went pretty well. It took a little bit for her to have the first little buckling as he was head and one foot forward. I did assist to make things easier and she did great. She paused a bit before having her second and before I could finish clearing the air ways the 3rd was here. I let the hubby take over on the 2nd and started on the 3rd. All appear to be healthy and doing just fine. Momma is very pleased and loves each one. Freya has already decided to be a helper but that is another story. All were bucklings but the first is a very handsome black with white cap, frosted ears and if I remember a white muzzle (it has been dark and with the red lighting and being tired I am not sure  ) The other two are a redish with white cap and frosted ears. 

It will be after day light tomorrow when I get to post some pictures as it is too dark for them to turn out tonight.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Aww Congrats on another set of triplets! Wow you are on a roll!! So glad everything went fine! Can't wait to see pics of them 
Our Nubian/boer doe had triplet bucklings a couple of months ago, and we named them after the three Amigos lol


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

HoosierShadow said:


> Aww Congrats on another set of triplets! Wow you are on a roll!! So glad everything went fine! Can't wait to see pics of them
> Our Nubian/boer doe had triplet bucklings a couple of months ago, and we named them after the three Amigos lol


Thank you! I am so glad things went well. Considering we have had 5 does kids so far with triplets and only lost one batch (knock on wood) I feel pretty lucky. Way back when my uncle raised Boer's he had a few that always had triplets and they always lost 1 out of the 3. My uncle has been blown away every time I tell him we had another set and especially when I tell him they all made it.

Oh goodness! I had forgot you named them the three amigos  Well mine will not get the names but they were just so cute it made me think of the three amigos as they all cuddled up.

I can't wait to upload some good pictures tomorrow. I really think that one black one is going to be so handsome he will knock anyone's socks off!

Oh and stay tuned for when our boer kids with nubian cross kids. . . It will be much later in the year but I can't wait to see what they look like!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congrats on the trips!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

ksalvagno said:


> Congrats on the trips!


Thank you!

Well here are some pictures. They may not be the best since they are still at that awkward stage but look at those ears!!!

Oh and sorry the one shot has a bit of nasty udder look to it. She had some discharge after I cleaned her but I couldn't resist the look on that little ones face. . . "To nurse or Not. . . That is the Question!?!?!" Actually I think the question was "how do these things work?" regarding both his legs and the milk factory! He has been nursing fine but has been trying to decide if he is a stand and nurse or kneel and nurse. I don't think he understands kneeling makes him shorter and that's why the teats are farther away.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

toth boer goats said:


> Congrats


Thanks!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh what doll faces! Glad everything went well.


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

They are beauties! I'm sorry about the loss of the others! I hope these babies help your spirits lift! Boys can be valuable too. I might be trading my last years buckling for someone to mow and bale our hay. Depending on how much hay we get, he might be the most valuable animal I own right now, when before I couldn't even use him . . .


----------



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

There ears look really long.


----------



## TwistedHalo (Mar 20, 2013)

Beautiful!!! Congratulations wow that is a lot of triplets absolutely lovely!


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Love it  They are just adorable! Congrats on healthy babies!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute


----------



## goatiegirl (Jan 7, 2013)

I love the long ears!!! 3 cuties!!


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks everyone! They are such sweeties and have great ears! I think we are going to sale one as a bottle baby early in order to give them all the best chance of developing since momma is a FF, but she is out of 8*M milk lines and so far has been doing an outstanding job of feeding everyone.


----------



## hearthnsoul (Jul 5, 2009)

Handsome little boys! In another lifetime, i so would have gone with Nubians, I really love their look! The black one is really a looker!


----------



## Selah123 (Mar 24, 2013)

Absolutely precious! Those ears!!!!!! I'm jealous! I want my Nubian Doe to kid again SOON!!! Did you say the mum was a doe kid? How old is she? I think my 8 month old doe kid may also get pregas as Buck got to her the other week......Not sure how that will go??


----------



## RebelRidgeFarm (Nov 11, 2012)

Holy ears, sooooo adorable!


----------



## rustygoats (Feb 11, 2013)

Love those Nubian ears!!!!!


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks guys! Those ears have just blown me away. They are just too cute and sweet. One loves to sit in my lap when ever I have play time with them. While another likes to climb all over me. The 3rd watches the other two and tries to decide which other fashion of attack he should plan!



Selah123 said:


> Absolutely precious! Those ears!!!!!! I'm jealous! I want my Nubian Doe to kid again SOON!!! Did you say the mum was a doe kid? How old is she? I think my 8 month old doe kid may also get pregas as Buck got to her the other week......Not sure how that will go??


She is a FF. I think she was 10 months old when I put her in with the buck, but she was about 100 lbs then (she is big boned like her mother). I think she may even be taller then one of our senior does. In my opinion as long as they are 80lbs and at least 8 months old then they should fall into a safe range at time of kidding. I had one junior doe that was a bit small when I was breeding everyone else so I let her slide and plan to have her bred for a fall kidding and she is 115lbs now.

How much does your 8 month old weigh?


----------

